

Map: The Most Common Job in Every State - samsolomon
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2015/02/05/382664837/map-the-most-common-job-in-every-state

======
xur17
Is anyone else scared by the prospect of self driving cars considering how
prominent 'truck driver' is on that map?

~~~
IndianAstronaut
This has been happening for 200 years. The tractor must have been a scary
thing to farmers of a hundred years ago. It was easily the biggest job killer
in history. People have to learn and adapt to technology.

~~~
lordbusiness
Counter argument, beautifully illustrated.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU)

------
whacker
I did not expect _any_ state to have /software developer/ as the most common
job.

~~~
bpowah
Right? Me too. Then it dawned on me: "Software Developer" is just the new
"Secretary". Instead of guarding filing cabinets, you are managing a db.
Instead of manning the front desk, you maintain the website.

~~~
robodale
As a Software Developer...this kind of scared me.

